# My hard disk has 109% of capacity ¿?



## joancatala (Nov 26, 2018)

Hi all,
I don't know how to solve this. This is the situation:


```
[root@benicassim /home/joan]# df -h
Filesystem                Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ufs/rootfs            28G     28G   -2.2G   109%    /
devfs                     1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/msdosfs/MSDOSBOOT     50M    7.4M     43M    15%    /boot/msdos
tmpfs                      50M     60K     50M     0%    /tmp
/dev/da0                  902G    743G    105G    88%    /mnt/disc1
```

I am using FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE on a Raspberry pi 2.

How is it possible my capacity is 109%?
I appreciate some help about this.


----------



## yuripv (Nov 26, 2018)

FAQ: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/faq/disks.html#idp59477704


----------



## ronaldlees (Dec 4, 2018)

yuripv said it all, except I'll add that the answer is the last item on the page he referenced.

Root gets all the disk space, but regular users get only up to xx.xx percent.  The numbers being shown to you indicate that root has used some of the reserved space, which only root can do.  As with Linux, you can set the amount of reserved space when you create the fs.


----------

